# Anyone ever make a jetter?



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

Thinking of putting a nozzle on a 3750 psi 4gpm pressure washer. Wanted to putting a cleaning head on a jetter hose but was curious as to what problems this could cause. The smaller spartans arent using more then1500 psi 2gpm. So has anyone tried it?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh yes. 5.5 gpm 4350 psi.


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

How'd you throttle the pressure washer up and down?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I very nervously committed to a 5 yr loan on a Mongoose jetter a few years add ago and never looked back. I did $70,000+ in jetting the first year and have increased the revenue every year. We jet 3-4 days a week. 
Just buy a real one.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

dhal22 said:


> I very nervously committed to a 5 yr loan on a Mongoose jetter a few years add ago and never looked back. I did $70,000+ in jetting the first year and have increased the revenue every year. We jet 3-4 days a week.
> Just buy a real one.


You do mostly residential or commercial?


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

dhal22 said:


> I very nervously committed to a 5 yr loan on a Mongoose jetter a few years add ago and never looked back. I did $70,000+ in jetting the first year and have increased the revenue every year. We jet 3-4 days a week.
> Just buy a real one.


Fuqin A bro!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pipelayer727 (Jan 7, 2018)

Harben. Get one.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Pipelayer727 said:


> Harben. Get one


I was at their factory a year or so ago and they were trying to work in a remote control setup. Until someone can equal Mongoose remote no.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

fixitright said:


> You do mostly residential or commercial?


 probably more commercial.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

dhal22 said:


> I very nervously committed to a 5 yr loan on a Mongoose jetter a few years add ago and never looked back. I did $70,000+ in jetting the first year and have increased the revenue every year. We jet 3-4 days a week.
> Just buy a real one.


 













*You go boy!........:thumbsup:*


----------

